# My dog ate my credit card



## mdoats

So Rookie has this new fascination with whatever is on the coffee table. He used to ignore it, and if he starts sniffing at anything I just tell him to leave it and he does. Because of this I guess I got a little bit casual about what I left on the coffee table. So Rookie's on his mat happily chewing away and I notice a crunching noise, which I know is not the sound of something he's allowed to chew on. When I pulled it out of his mouth, it was the credit card I had just used for an online purchase.

I called the credit card company to get a new card. The guy who answered the call asked me how he could help me and I told him "My dog ate my credit card." Somehow that struck his funny bone 'cause he was laughing so hard it took him a few seconds to be able to get to business.

My coffee table will be tidier from now on!


----------



## sharlin

Uhhhhhhhhhh---gonna be kinda hard to run Rookie over the scanner.


----------



## Lady Di

Ah......loved it !!! I had a golden who loved African Violets. I could put any other kind of plant or flower on my coffee table but if he saw an African Violet he would attack. Maybe Rookie is trying to keep your finances in order. He wants to make sure you spend your money on the important things like dog food and toys for him.


----------



## mdoats

sharlin said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh---gonna be kinda hard to run Rookie over the scanner.


Well to be more accurate, he didn't actually EAT it. More like mangled it beyond recognition. I think he's planning on a career as a post-modern sculptor.


----------



## jwemt81

This post just made me feel a lot better about the money that we just spent on baby gates for when Tucker comes homes in 2 weeks! There will be no living room access for him when we're not around! LOL!


----------



## sharlin

mdoats said:


> Well to be more accurate, he didn't actually EAT it. More like mangled it beyond recognition. I think he's planning on a career as a post-modern sculptor.


 
LOL---coulda been worse----coulda been cash!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannyra

I think you should take that card and go to a local business and try to make a purchase with it. Just see the clerks expression when you pull it out.


----------



## cham

When Hailey was about 6-7 months old she managed to get one of those plastic gift cards that was in a nice metal tin off the top of my desk, open the box and mangled the GC. She also managed to take my glasses off the desk open the case and chew those to shreds. and that was just in the time it took to go up stairs and get dressed, maybe 10-15 minutes:doh:. It was a very expensive morning that is why she ended up attending daycare.
So I know exactly what you are saying...


----------



## Sivin

You can teach him to "charge" intruders!


----------



## riddle03

When my Tucker was about 5months old I was living with my sister, he ate a 50 dollar bill of hers. Luckily enough of the serial number was still visible and the bank gave me a new one.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

sharlin said:


> LOL---coulda been worse----coulda been cash!!!!!!!!


 
Now isn't that the truth....

At our house it was one of the flash memory cards for the digital camera that was mangled enough to be unuseable.


----------



## mdoats

Bob-N-Tash said:


> At our house it was one of the flash memory cards for the digital camera that was mangled enough to be unuseable.


Okay that would be worse. A credit card is pretty easily replaceable. Photos, not so much.


----------



## BeauShel

I think he was just holding onto it until you went to bed, so he could surf the net and charge all the stuff that he wants to play with. And maybe meet some hot goldens online.


----------



## honeysmum

It is that what they call the credit crunch


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I know that feeling. Willow did the same thing about 1 month ago. Chewed it all up and scattered it across the floor. She somehow got it from my computer desk.

Don't you love them!


----------



## nixietink

lol. That is pretty funny! Vito is a coffee table surfer too, so I know how you feel!


----------



## AlanK

BeauShel said:


> I think he was just holding onto it until you went to bed, so he could surf the net and charge all the stuff that he wants to play with. And maybe meet some hot goldens online.


ROFL



The tuff dog will grab a beech towel off of the deck and chew it to shreads if we forget and leave one hanging out to dry:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

My pup has always objected when I get on the telephone. One day when he was about a year old I was on my cellphone on a rescue matter, then put it on the bar (high bar) and left to go run an errand. When I got back home, 10 minutes later, my cell phone was in his mouth, all chewed up.


----------



## LibbysMom

My parents had a cocker spaniel who was a puppy mill dog a bit aggressive- he used to take cash and take it under the bed and tear it up and eat it. My parents couldn't take it away from him because he'd take their hands off. So they sealed off the bottom of their bed.

Anyways-- maybe Rookie was upset that you weren't on a shopping spree for him . At least he was kind enough to not eat it, then you would have been looking all over for it like my husband who leaves his card in ATM's.


----------



## TheHooch

Sounds like the dog has a start on getting you on a new budget. LOL


----------



## olik

riddle03 said:


> When my Tucker was about 5months old I was living with my sister, he ate a 50 dollar bill of hers. Luckily enough of the serial number was still visible and the bank gave me a new one.


you mean you are actually puled this from other way ,wash it and went to the bank? OMG,I am crying from .


----------



## Dslats

sharlin said:


> LOL---coulda been worse----coulda been cash!!!!!!!!


 
LOL my mom's dog ate about 900.00 in cash! she had deposits from a litter of pups sitting on her nightstand and I guess he thought if your getting rid of my puppies I'm gonna get paid too! LOL she followed that dog for weeks in the yard and found just about all of it. kinda gross :yuck: but she poopie scooped washed it and found all the pieces and sent them to the treasury dept and they sent her a check! like I said gross...but it was alot of money!!!

my golden ate my wedding ring! I caught it before it went down and had it repaired. he also loves to go by my coffee table and take whatever candy I have in the candy bowl :doh:

glad you got your credit card replaced!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Champysmom

Sounds to me that Rookie was just concerned about the high interest rates, and wanted to make sure you were in charge of your credit card spending  You should send Rookie over to my daughter's apartment! He could probably help her out. Good DOG!!!


----------



## Ash

Thats hilarious. On second thought I wish one on my dogs would eat my credit cards LOL


----------

